# JOKER Is Now The Most Profitable Comic Book Movie Ever



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2019)

Now THAT I was not expecting!









						JOKER Is Now The Most Profitable Comic Book Movie Ever As It Nears $1 Billion At The Worldwide Box Office
					

There's more good news for Joker today as it's been revealed that the DC Comics adaptation is now the most profitable superhero movie in history thanks to its low production budget. Check it out...




					www.comicbookmovie.com


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 9, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Now THAT I was not expecting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No kidding.  I thought it was a fascinating character study and an interesting film, but never ever would i think it to hit a billion dollars revenue.  I liked Deadpool better myself as far as pure entertainment.


----------



## lowkey13 (Nov 9, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> I think people are starved for something to think about ... and talk about.



Really? Not wanting to get into politics, but we're in a pretty active age. Everybody has a militant opinion on everything.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Nov 10, 2019)

.


----------



## lowkey13 (Nov 10, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Doug McCrae (Nov 10, 2019)

This means more supervillain-centred movies will get made.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2019)

Doug McCrae said:


> This means more supervillain-centred movies will get made.



Well, more Scorcese-esque, slightly arty, less cartoony movies, maybe. I don't think the "villain" part was the point.

Man, a Batman movie in this style would be incredible. Like a noir detective thing.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2019)

Popular character, original story, made for cheap and marketed for cheap.

 60 million cost approx, 100 million in marketing makes it break even point about 250-300 million.

 Haven't seen it but if you're dropping 2-3 hundred million on a movie and 100-200 million on marketing it pushes your break even point out.

 A 2 billion dollar movie ends up making 700 million ( costs plus theatre cut).

 What makes this even more absurd us no China and China takes a bigger cut than domestic US release so the old double the cost plus marketing thing is less.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> Popular character, original story, made for cheap and marketed for cheap.
> 
> 60 million cost approx, 100 million in marketing makes it break even point about 250-300 million.



Yes, that's what the article in my OP says. Do you have anything to add?


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Yes, that's what the article in my OP says. Do you have anything to add?




 Just people like saying I focus on financials it interests me. Didn't read the link don't need to already know how it works

 And yes I added more to post about the size of the cut.


----------



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 10, 2019)

It's a great story, acted to a tee, directed to a tee.  Sounds like movies from yesteryear to me before blockbusters took over.  I see it as a return to good STORY telling, something the film industry, in the main, had been incrementally drifting away from.  That's my take on it all.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> You just repeated the link. What's the point of this conversation?
> 
> Man, I give up. I can't interact with you.




 I did add extra, you were the one who went off the deep end about it.  I hadn't finished the post when you jumped down my throat.

 I didn't attack you in my post did I? I hit post because it's hard to post fast on phone and the cat was nuzzling my hand.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2019)

Rob Kuntz said:


> It's a great story, acted to a tee, directed to a tee.  Sounds like movies from yesteryear to me before blockbusters took over.  I see it as a return to good STORY telling, something the film industry, in the main, had been incrementally drifting away from.  That's my take on it all.



I kind of agree; Phoenex was superb (everybody was superb); the cinematography and the sets were astonishing. But I'm such a Scorsese fan that I just felt I'd seen that exact film before. It's literally _Taxi Driver_ + _King of Comedy. _But yes, it is a work of art - acted, filmed, and scored perfectly.

Scorcese's current Oscar campaign is a bit obnoxious. I get what he's saying, and _The Irishman_ and _Joker_ are  up against Marvel, and, hey, all's fair and all that.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Nov 10, 2019)

.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2019)

Legatus_Legionis said:


> Isn't that what "The Batman" film is gonna be?
> 
> It will deal more on the "world's greatest detective" aspect of the character and using the Long Halloween series as its story arc.



I really hope so. We'll see!


----------



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 10, 2019)

Legatus_Legionis said:


> Isn't that what "The Batman" film is gonna be?
> 
> It will deal more on the "world's greatest detective" aspect of the character and using the Long Halloween series as its story arc.




I would love that.


----------



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> I kind of agree; Phoenex was superb (everybody was superb); the cinematography and the sets were astonishing. But I'm such a Scorsese fan that I just felt I'd seen that exact film before. It's literally _Taxi Driver_ + _King of Comedy. _But yes, it is a work of art - acted, filmed, and scored perfectly.
> 
> Scorcese's current Oscar campaign is a bit obnoxious. I get what he's saying, and _The Irishman_ and _Joker_ are  up against Marvel, and, hey, all's fair and all that.




Yep--all of it combines to make a great STORY.  They captured LIFE in Joker; and that is simple to say, not so simple to do, thus.... Art.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 10, 2019)

I read an article the other day that was talking about the disorder that Joker displays Pseudobulbar affect (*PBA*) and it's making it an easier conversation to have about.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2019)

What is "Pseudobulbar affect (PBA)"?


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> What is "Pseudobulbar affect (PBA)"?



Pseudobulbar affect (PBA) is a condition that's characterized by episodes of sudden uncontrollable and inappropriate laughing or crying. Pseudobulbar affect typically occurs in people with certain neurological conditions or injuries, which might affect the way the brain controls emotion.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> Pseudobulbar affect (PBA) is a condition that's characterized by episodes of sudden uncontrollable and inappropriate laughing or crying. Pseudobulbar affect typically occurs in people with certain neurological conditions or injuries, which might affect the way the brain controls emotion.



Ah! You mean the condition the Joker (in the film) suffers from?

I feel the Joker (as a fictional art form) is devalued by trying to ascribe real-world conditions to him, and people suffering serious, life-affecting, real-world conditions are devalued by being compared to a comic-book character.

He's a fantastical character. He doesn't have a real-world illness; he's a maniacal evil supervillain.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Nov 10, 2019)

Its now the highest grossing comic book movie.  IIRC Joaquin Phoenix and the director claimed this would be a stand alone movie apart from the DC Universe, and wont get a sequel.  If I had to guess theres probably more than one sequel in development in light of its recent profits.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2019)

R_J_K75 said:


> Its now the highest grossing comic book movie.



No, it’s not.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Nov 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> No, it’s not.



Correct I meant profitable.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Ah! You mean the condition the Joker (in the film) suffers from?
> 
> I feel the Joker (as a fictional art form) is devalued by trying to ascribe real-world conditions to him, and people suffering sores, life-affecting, real-world conditions are devalued by being compared to a comic-book character.
> 
> He's a fantastical character. He doesn't have a real-world illness; he's a maniacal evil supervillain.



It took me a bit but I found the article Joker's Joaquin Phoenix Accurately Depicts Pathological Laughing, According To Man With Disorder

 Some do feel that it devalues the condition while others see it as a way to start conversations about it. Such as Scott Lotan ( person in the article if you didn't brother to click)


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 10, 2019)

Doug McCrae said:


> This means more supervillain-centred movies will get made.




DC will no doubt go this direction again and again and again.   I hope they do actually.   Don't try to copy the success route Marvel has paved.  If this works for you, dark noir character stories, then by all means please keep doing that.


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> I kind of agree; Phoenex was superb (everybody was superb); the cinematography and the sets were astonishing. But I'm such a Scorsese fan that I just felt I'd seen that exact film before. It's literally _Taxi Driver_ + _King of Comedy. _But yes, it is a work of art - acted, filmed, and scored perfectly.
> 
> Scorcese's current Oscar campaign is a bit obnoxious. I get what he's saying, and _The Irishman_ and _Joker_ are  up against Marvel, and, hey, all's fair and all that.




Does anyone know if Scorcese has seen Joker or has an opinion about it?  He should really check it out.


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 10, 2019)

R_J_K75 said:


> Its now the highest grossing comic book movie.  IIRC Joaquin Phoenix and the director claimed this would be a stand alone movie apart from the DC Universe, and wont get a sequel.  If I had to guess theres probably more than one sequel in development in light of its recent profits.




Did they say that before it was such a megahit?  I mean, the studio is going to throw so much money at them (especially Joaquin) to reprise the role, they just might crumble.  I agree, there's probably multiple Joker movies in the works already.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2019)

Nebulous said:


> Does anyone know if Scorcese has seen Joker or has an opinion about it?  He should really check it out.



He produced it. Well, until he dropped out.









						Martin Scorsese Considered Making ‘Joker’ for Four Years but Couldn’t Crack Comic Book Story
					

Both Scorsese and Joaquin Phoenix seemed to have shared the same reservations about “Joker” relying on comic book mythology.




					www.indiewire.com


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 10, 2019)

Ah, didn't know that, so he was very familiar with the content.  Interesting.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Nov 10, 2019)

Nebulous said:


> Did they say that before it was such a megahit?  I mean, the studio is going to throw so much money at them (especially Joaquin) to reprise the role, they just might crumble.  I agree, there's probably multiple Joker movies in the works already.




As far as I can remember at least the director Todd Philips and Phoenix were pretty adamant that it was supposed to be a one and done movie.  Warner Brothers on the other hand is a different story, theyll make another if they want regardless of who stars/directs.  All that aside, I saw this one and didnt care for it much but with it performing so well at the box office I chalk it up to tgem catching lightning in a bottle and anything that comes after might rides this movies coat tails to box office success but will probably be garbage.


----------



## GreyLord (Nov 11, 2019)

What counts as a Comic Book Movie?

I thought Avengers Endgame was the most profitable Comic Book Movie.

Edit:  PS, Oh, I get it now.  It's the Most PROFITABLE, meaning it's made the biggest percentage compared to it's budget, not the one that made the most money or the most money overall.


----------



## Rob Kuntz (Nov 11, 2019)

GreyLord said:


> What counts as a Comic Book Movie?
> 
> I thought Avengers Endgame was the most profitable Comic Book Movie.
> 
> Edit:  PS, Oh, I get it now.  It's the Most PROFITABLE, meaning it's made the biggest percentage compared to it's budget, not the one that made the most money or the most money overall.




Right.  It's a price point ratio that they use.


----------



## Beleriphon (Nov 13, 2019)

Nebulous said:


> DC will no doubt go this direction again and again and again.   I hope they do actually.   Don't try to copy the success route Marvel has paved.  If this works for you, dark noir character stories, then by all means please keep doing that.




In terms of the DC Black stuff, the most recent addition is _Harleen_. Art is awesome, story is awesome. For a story about Harley Quinn's origin I can't wait to read the next one. Its a really, really good look at how Joker manipulates Harley from the very beginning. Honestly, if DC wanted to start adapting stories this one would make a good follow up to _Joker_.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 13, 2019)

Beleriphon said:


> In terms of the DC Black stuff, the most recent addition is _Harleen_. Art is awesome, story is awesome. For a story about Harley Quinn's origin I can't wait to read the next one. Its a really, really good look at how Joker manipulates Harley from the very beginning. Honestly, if DC wanted to start adapting stories this one would make a good follow up to _Joker_.



so,it's up there with Mad love?


----------



## Beleriphon (Nov 13, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> so,it's up there with Mad love?




Its a DC Black title, so its out of continuity but so far an awesome take on the story. Adds a few neat twists here and there.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 13, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Ah! You mean the condition the Joker (in the film) suffers from?
> 
> I feel the Joker (as a fictional art form) is devalued by trying to ascribe real-world conditions to him, and people suffering serious, life-affecting, real-world conditions are devalued by being compared to a comic-book character.
> 
> He's a fantastical character. He doesn't have a real-world illness; he's a maniacal evil supervillain.



I can see why some would think that way, and I can probably accept that, too. But to offer a bit of a counter-argument - not offering a motivation for Joker can also be a cop-out - Joker does whatever the writer wants him to do, he doesn't need to bother with any consistent motivation - that can lead to lazy writing. 
Joker is the arch-nemesis of Batman, and Batman has a motivation that is rooted in something understandable. Maybe it would not hurt Joker to do so, too. 
It also offers also a way to allow Batman to get "under his skin", and a story where the Joker is brought off-balance by Batman figuring out his background can be rewarding on its own. (And he still has the potential to bounce back from it - after all, he managed to overcome this background before.)

I guess the beauty of comic book characters is that you can go either way, as there can be different continuities. 

But specifically for this movie - It seems to me that by becoming the Joker, he is basically "beating" his condition - he no longer feels the pressure of social situations. Joker's laughs as Jokers are not a result of his condition, but a result of the new personality he adopted that finally frees him of his previous limitations and shortcomings.


----------



## Gradine (Nov 13, 2019)

I mean, while literally true, it's a little bit misleading. As the article itself points out, the movie it took this "record" from is not "Endgame" or any other ridiculously-high-grossing MCU picture but _The Mask_. Sure Jim Carrey was a pretty bankable star in the early 90's and I'm very certain the people behind _Joker _are ecstatic at how well it's doing, but it's easy to think this headline means a lot more than it actually does.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 13, 2019)

Gradine said:


> I mean, while literally true, it's a little bit misleading. As the article itself points out, the movie it took this "record" from is not "Endgame" or any other ridiculously-high-grossing MCU picture but _The Mask_.




_The Mask_, from Box Office Mojo, had a budget of about $23 million, and a worldwide gross of $351 million, just so folks get an idea of the numbers involved.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 13, 2019)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I can see why some would think that way, and I can probably accept that, too. But to offer a bit of a counter-argument - not offering a motivation for Joker can also be a cop-out - Joker does whatever the writer wants him to do, he doesn't need to bother with any consistent motivation - that can lead to lazy writing.




There is a difference between saying, "he has a motivation," and, "he has a specific mental illness".

I will note, though, that a major theme of the Joker is his _unpredictability_.  He is scary in large part because you don't know what he will do.  Give him a strong, recognizable motivation, and he becomes predictable, and thus less fearsome.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Nov 16, 2019)

.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 16, 2019)

_Joker _captures the current zeitgeist and you can see what you want in it as it is like a Rorschach blot. It is quit a feat to pull.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 21, 2019)

Apparently the director took a back end deal and stands to make 100 million dollars.


----------

